# slime on driftwood



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the same thing growing on a piece of mine right now that I was unable to boil at all because of its size.

When I first got my other, smaller driftwood, I boiled it for a very long time, a total of maybe 10-12 hours or so, and it was STILL leaching tannins, so I just threw it all in, and one piece grew the white slime-fuzz stuff on it. From what I've read, it's harmless and will only stay for a few weeks (mine stayed one week on the first piece).

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?19995-Fungus-on-african-driftwood&

One thing you can try is leaving out in the sun to dry and put it back in and see if it comes back.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a normal thing and won't hurt the fish.

I'm dealing with the same thing right now in two of my tanks on the wood that's in there.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

almost every piece of wood, regardless of what you do it before hand, will have this. It is some sort of fungus, but it goes away fairly quickly. Algae eaters seem to really like it so get a pleco or some otos and watch them fatten up.

as was mentioned above, it is harmless. It is just a little unsightly.


----------



## Leah (Jun 28, 2011)

I love this site and all of you!! Thank you. Yes, the nerite that is in the tank seems quite happy and I'll be getting some amanos!

Leah


----------



## Mr. Appleton (Jul 1, 2011)

Like tharsis said, leave it alone and it'll go away in a few days/a week. Snails also love it.


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

i used to havrthis problem too. after i threw in a few feeder goldfish, the fungus is gone almost overnight. 

Sent using *RapidRead*!


----------



## Cannonbolt (Sep 13, 2007)

I ordered the same exact driftwood, same brand, from the same place. I boiled the wood for ~12 hours, then soaked it for another 36. I currently am having the same slime issues you are. The guy at my LFS said it might just be impurities being leached out. It may have been him but someone mentioned trying baking soda? I have plants and am cycling my tank so I'm not gonna try the baking soda, I'm just gonna let it clear itself up. Or, if it's still an issue when the tank is done cycling, I might throw in a pair of Otocinclus and let them feast!


----------



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 21, 2011)

i had the same thing on my driftwood -2 days ago
just cleaned it with a toothbrush 
soaking in a tub right now and checked it today and nothing
guess it went away will add it to the tank tonight


----------



## Cannonbolt (Sep 13, 2007)

Yesterday I added 2 Otocinclus affinis to the tank (love these little dudes, btw) and the wood-bound slime, and other algae in my tank, are slowly starting to disappear. I can't tell if they're eating the slime or just dislodging it in an attempt to get to what they're eating...but regardless, they're combating the problem.


----------



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 21, 2011)

great


----------



## lunaluz (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks for all the answers, on this.. I am getting some of that and I was worried , I was thinking about taking that piece out and boiling it again. I'll wait a little bit longer, before I do that. I initially boiled the driftwood for 4 hours. This is a new tank and it is still cycling..I don't have any fish in it yet. I planted the tank so the plants could grow and establish themselves before I add the fish.


----------

